# 2 ACMPR Questions



## Brettman (Sep 18, 2020)

First, does anyone know what the wait times are like right now. 

Second, will I get my original script back? I forgot to make a photocopy.

And before anyone says it, yes I realize I can grow more then four and nobody will care...


----------



## F80M4 (Oct 3, 2020)

2-6m apparently


----------



## Craigson (Oct 3, 2020)

A yr ago my wait was 6wks. Buddy sent his in June and is still waiting.


----------



## gwheels (Oct 3, 2020)

5 to 6 months for a first application


----------



## DrKiz (Oct 3, 2020)

Brettman said:


> First, does anyone know what the wait times are like right now.
> 
> Second, will I get my original script back? I forgot to make a photocopy.
> 
> And before anyone says it, yes I realize I can grow more then four and nobody will care...


It took almost four months to get my renewal. Usually 6 weeks. Call after 6 weeks. They may give you verbal approval, might not. 

When I called after 6 weeks they said not to worry. If nothing had changed there was a 99% chance of it being re-approved.


----------



## Brettman (Oct 3, 2020)

Jesus.. why are they so slow ?


----------



## DrKiz (Oct 4, 2020)

Brettman said:


> Jesus.. why are they so slow ?


Ummmmmmm... Covid.


----------



## Brettman (Oct 4, 2020)

DrKiz said:


> Ummmmmmm... Covid.


Covid ? What’s that ??


----------



## Turpman (Oct 4, 2020)




----------



## Brettman (Oct 4, 2020)

they’ve always been slow to process forms from what I’ve read.


----------



## gwheels (Oct 6, 2020)

Get your renewal in early and we have a grace period which will probably extend.


----------



## Flash63 (Oct 6, 2020)

So thankful that I was covered under the injunction...


----------



## Brettman (Feb 15, 2021)

For anyone that cares it was a 21 week wait. Just got it in today.


----------

